# Differential gas pressure meter



## Bordersles (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked up a job to start-up a group of Buderus condensing boilers for a strip mall and need to buy a differential gas pressure meter to confirm inlet gas pressure and air/gas mixture. 

Anybody have a recommendation for a good quality low cost digital meter? Emphasis on low cost at this time. 


I have a full blown combustion analyzer, but it is geared to much larger equipment. The cost of the adapters is not worth it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's commin' round the bend..


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Creative.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Have the gas supplier do it for you. They will do it here for free. Its great. All you hafta do is ask. They have the BEST equipment as cost is not an issue with them. They love to sell you gas and are more than happy to come out and make sure that gas is at the right pressure and air/gas mix is proper. Goodluck to ya


----------

